# Door Hiting Awning



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

I have had the 28BHS for 6 months now and have been having problems with the door scrubbing the awning fabric. I knew better that to allow this to happen so I had been extending the awning as straight out as possible. However this makes the awning very ackward looking being straight out instead of angled down slightly. I just purchased an Item called Awnbrella supports which actually works quit well and has solved my problem. However I have never heard anyone else mention this problem and was curious why? Someone please tell me I was not the only one with this problem.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Gotgod,

As shown below, I also have a 28BHS and to be honest haven't even had the awning unrolled yet (how sad is that?). On previous campers I've installed a small roller wheel to the upper corner of the door where it contacts the awning. This would then just lift up the awning as the door swung open and do so without scuffing it. I'm not familiar with the Awnbrella, how does it work? Cost you much?

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## gotgod (Jan 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, however once you get your awning rolled out you will probably notice that even with a wheel on top of the door it will be causing a lot of pressure to be applied to the awning because of just how low it happens to hang down. The problem with the roller is that after a while of putting so much stress on that one area, it would probably work a hole in it. The rollers are for safety purposes on doors with sharp corners. The awnbrella supports are two tension bars that are bowed and takes the awning and causes it to become push out toward the center which allows you to lower the front of the awning to a more reasonable position with out the door hitting the awning. It costs $129.00 I believe from camping world with another $15.00 for shipping not cheap bt definetly worth it to be able to use the door without fear of wearing the awning out. Would still like to hear from you once you roll yours out. And anyone else if they have or havenot noticed this.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We have not noticed the problem "yet" our Outback is still new, have only had the awning out once.

At first glance I liked the awnbrella but then read this clause:
_NOTE: Awnbrella actio n may leave minor stretch marks on awning fabric, depending on use. Canvas in bad condition should be replaced before using Awnbrella. Not for use with awnings extending more than 9' or those having no roller tube. _

Now while it is new I would think no worries, but what happens after you stretch it (using the awnbrella) over time.

Will it affect the awning rolling back up? Anyone been using it a while? 
Interesting concept, but would want more info.

A good afternoon in the baking sun, would I consider that awning stretched?


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

We have a 28rss and we have noticed the same thing. Haven't done anything to fix.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

When our awning is setup all the way there is no problem with it hitting the door unless I tip the front corner, so I just tip the rear corner to drain rain. I'll look at it this weekend and see if I can see any reason it might be installed differently.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Only had ours out once so far, just to check functionality. The door was closed at the time, and I did'nt try to open it with the awning out, as the door on the 26RS is towards the front, I will probably tilt the back corner down a bit for rain shedding.

Tim


----------

